# Hand Grinders for Espresso



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

So i've currently got a Krupps espresso machine but I am now looking to upgrade to something a little more capable. I've been guided in the direction of a Gaggia Classic.

As my budget doesn't allow for an electric grinder at the moment, which hand grinder would be capable of grinding fine enough for espresso? Or would i be better sticking to Pact or supermarket pre-ground stuff until i can afford an electric grinder?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Felgrind will produce espresso but costs well over £100.00 new. Similar spec hand grinders cost even more. If you plan to get an electric grinder in the near future, laying out that sort of budget might not be a good idea as an interim measure.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

This baby was my first home grinder. Ridiculously inconsistent, noisy, tedious to use, and takes ages to get espresso grind. But I had some great coffee on it and it was a huge jump for me from grinding it at the shop / pre grinding. Only costs £20 too.

A step up from that is the Rhino Hand Grinder as recommended by the forum sticky.

Have you considered doing it the other way around though? Investing in a serious grinder is probably going to be the unanimous advice of the forum.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Although you can get great results from high end hand grinders , you may find this tedious if you want to make more than one espresso


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

I picked up a prehistoric kenwood grinder from a charity shop for the princely sum of 3 quid. Gave it a damn good clean and it works a dream. Ive been using it for at least 10 years and its brilliant- i get a perfect espresso grind. I know charity shops make some people itch ? but just putting it out there.


----------

